# Tool post dial



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 18, 2022)

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNNRkS3ZB4nuqdJ8B9boVH_XhsZGpBk4qXR_0A
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMi4T47NSCL1w17Yv6zhyNiB0SLsDTH_CTAUYM
after looking at pics and builds of tool post mounted dial indicators on u tube i decided to make a simple one . a piece of scrap aluminum and one hole drilled and there it is.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 18, 2022)

Photos do not come up; error404


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 18, 2022)

You can upload the pictures directly to this thread using the attach files button at the bottom.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 18, 2022)

@chatter chatter cut cut Copy and paste the photos, please.  Many of us do not have a GoogleID to log in with.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 18, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> @chatter chatter cut cut Copy and paste the photos, please.  Many of us do not have a GoogleID to log in with.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 18, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> @chatter chatter cut cut Copy and paste the photos, please.  Many of us do not have a GoogleID to log in with.


if i could move pics from google pics to files . it works sometimes maybe. stupid chromebook ? or me.


----------

